# Compatibility of fishes.



## Dariush (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Dear friends;
I recently made my first aquarium (175 Lit: 100cm x 35cm x 60cm) and equipped it with following equipment:
- One top filter (Maximum capacity=880 lit/hr)filled by Eheim Subsratpro and Siporax and covered by one layer of chemical fiber
- Two internal filter (Maximum capacity=800 lit/hr each): one filled by Subsratpro and the other by Zeolite sand
- Two air pumps connected to three air stones and also to two sub-sand filters.
- One 200 Watt Heater
- Plastic plants and decorations 
- Florescent lamps 
I started up the aquarium by adding 3 Tetra Bactozym capsules to the Tank's water and after 24 hours, added few fishes to the aquarium.
Gradually during last couple of months, I added more fishes to the aquarium and now there are following fishes in the tank:

---Fish-------------QTY--
Redline bard-----------6
Clown Loach-----------4
Neon Tetra------------4
Penguin Tetra----------3
Zebra Danio------------2
Balloon Molly-----------3
Goldfish-Calico-Ryukin--1
Goldfish-Redcap-Oranda-1
Angle------------------2
Balloon Ramirezi--------2
Algae Eater Catfish-----2

I usually change 30% of the water weekly.

What is your idea about compatibility of the fishes? and also about the filtration and aeration system?
Best Regards


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The redline barbs(denisoni) are (will be) too large for your tank.
Also the clown loaches and possibly the angels.
The goldfish have no place in a tropical set up and are Huge contributors to your bio load.They prefer un heated water and the two of them should be housed in a 40G(160l) tank alone.
You should up your waterchanges to 50% weekly at least.
Input your tank info and fish into this site and see for yourself;
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Clown Loach also. They belong in a 125g+. They will grow to over 12 inches or 30cm.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor this is with just your larger fish please read


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also IME the zebras should be housed in cooler waters than the angels and such.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, I have never seen aqadvisor say so many negative things. 409% stocking.....

Hoenestly, you didn't need aqadvisor for most of the stuff it says. Simple Google search would sufficed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

409%!That makes me look good!WOW,I was just doing as jrmain said and going off common sense(I'm not overstocked with that!)


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Gang, When I read threads like this I'm really glad that I found this site and your advice before I got in to deep. Thanks to the info from the folks on this site all with our aquarium is going good. 
Smokey


----------



## Dariush (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi friends;
Thanks a lot for your kind attentions.
Fortunately I did not experience serious problem in my tank yet. Value of Nitrite, Nitrate and PH in tank are in normal range and water is crystal clear. Also I have not seen serious fight or fin napping between fishes yet and seems they are living peacefully with each other! goldfishes seems happy and seems not be disturbed for high temperature (28 Centigrade).
I should say that my fishes are still small: Red lines are about 2" , Clown Loaches and angles are about 3" or 4" long. I guess I shall omit red lines and loaches from the tank when the get bigger, but it is not easy: I like them! It is hard to say bye to my babies!
Best Regards


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many of us upgrade(get larger tanks) as are fish grow.The roselines and clown lloaches are my favorites!I have 11 of each in my 180 gallon(720l).


----------

